# Window tinting near Chicago, IL



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Midwest glass tinters in Arlington heights


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Look up a ziebart(sp?) as well. They are nation wide and I got my G6 done for $118.00 with a life time warranty.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Rysjimmy1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

How bout Mr Kustom?


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Look up a ziebart(sp?) as well. They are nation wide and I got my G6 done for $118.00 with a life time warranty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


All 4 windows? How long ago was this? I want to get tints soon.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

iCruze1.8 said:


> All 4 windows? How long ago was this? I want to get tints soon.


They wanted $380 when I called to do mine....


----------



## Cruzified12 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got 15% on everything but the windshield. Looks awesome. As part of the deal for buying the car I had Ziebart tint them but sent the bill to the dealership. They do the best work around if your picky like me.


----------



## iCruze1.8 (May 7, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> They wanted $380 when I called to do mine....



That's way too much. I know you get what you pay for, but almost 400 for tints is ridiculous!


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

iCruze1.8 said:


> That's way too much. I know you get what you pay for, but almost 400 for tints is ridiculous!


I agree. I got mine done for $200, ALL of them, but I go to this guy a lot, lol. He has done ALL for $150 when it is slow. He does good work too. If you decide to get it done in AH, let me know, I'll drop a call to him and try and get you the same deal.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> I agree. I got mine done for $200, ALL of them, but I go to this guy a lot, lol. He has done ALL for $150 when it is slow. He does good work too. If you decide to get it done in AH, let me know, I'll drop a call to him and try and get you the same deal.


 Where is he located? I'm way south...Lockport but if he's within reasonable distance I'd be willing to travel and you might be able to hook him up to a minor "group buy".


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Where is he located? I'm way south...Lockport but if he's within reasonable distance I'd be willing to travel and you might be able to hook him up to a minor "group buy".


I posted up there, midwest glass tinters in Arlington Heights, Lockport is about 45mins from me(Rolling meadows), so I dunno, haha


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bumping this. Any places in downers grove? Ziebart is 10 miles away and id like something closer so i can drop off and pick up by my work.


----------



## jburke01rt (Feb 19, 2011)

rockford has a guy that does it out of his house. he has done the last 6 of my personal vehicles and ive referred him to multiple friends over the last 10 years. its his own business "all star tint" is the name. charged me 250 for my cruze. 20% side windows and 5% back window. he does the best work.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

jburke01rt said:


> rockford has a guy that does it out of his house. he has done the last 6 of my personal vehicles and ive referred him to multiple friends over the last 10 years. its his own business "all star tint" is the name. charged me 250 for my cruze. 20% side windows and 5% back window. he does the best work.


I noticed a lot of people do different percentages for the back window than side windows.. is there a benefit to this?


----------



## jburke01rt (Feb 19, 2011)

i wanted my side view to have matching tint, but i didnt wanna be murdered out so thats why i went 20%. then my straight view and rear view is completely blacked out.


----------



## NurseCruzen (Mar 4, 2012)

You can drive down to KY and get them done for $120 with a lifetime guarantee


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

jburke01rt said:


> rockford has a guy that does it out of his house. he has done the last 6 of my personal vehicles and ive referred him to multiple friends over the last 10 years. its his own business "all star tint" is the name. charged me 250 for my cruze. 20% side windows and 5% back window. he does the best work.



tell me more about this Rockford man... I work in Rockford and have been wanting a reliable high quality place to go get my windows tinted. Thanks.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know, 250 is kinda steep. I was thinking $200 and under...


----------



## jburke01rt (Feb 19, 2011)

[h=1]All Star Window Tint[/h] 2739 Edgewood Dr Rockford IL 61114 (815) 243-6247 

he has a little garage connected to his house that he does it in. 
the tint quality is professional grade "sunguard" tint. its a lifetime warranty, guaranteeing it from never turning purple or bubbling up. 
im very picky when it comes to tint cuz if its not done right it looks horrible. his name is joe and he's definitely a character, but he knows how to tint. ill take some photos of mine when i get home later and post em.


----------



## jburke01rt (Feb 19, 2011)

evo77;[URL="tel:75585" said:


> 75585[/URL]]I don't know, 250 is kinda steep. I was thinking $200 and under...


ya it is a bit pricey but u get what u pay for. im the kinda guy that likes to do my own work but ill leave the tint to the pro's


----------



## 4035 (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't know if you got your tint done, but I lived in the western suburbs near Downers Grove and had a friend tint his Lexus 20% around for a decent price. If you're still interested, I can get the name of the place. OR come drive down to Fort Campbell, KY and pay $170 for a lifetime guarantee lol


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I found a mobile tint guy that would do them for $170 using 3M film. He has done some work for local chevy dealers plus some exotic cars according to him.

Will post back results once i get them done.


----------

